# problems with OTA transmission



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i have a channel master 4 bay antenna and i upgraded it from the winguard sensar II and was able to get WB and UPN and PBS which i could not get before because i am on the backside of my townhome or the southside and the channels are all north and north east so by mounting the 4 bay and putting it on a 5 ft poll i was able to get these other channels plus better signal on the others. then the other day my OTA just wen out i can still get one channel but the others jump from 86 to 0 and back and forth like that. my satellite comes in fine and they are diplexed at the receiver. i know the diplexer works. even if i take it out of the picture locals do not change


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Did you have a storm go through or wind? Check the antenna orientation. My outdoor antenna is sometimes mis-oriented by the wind.

Is there any reason you are using the diplexer instead of a straight, uninterrupted RG6 line antenna to tuner? Each connection loses you dB.


----------

